# Moving to La Linea



## kdswhitfield (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi

We are moving across the border from Gib to La Linea next week, can anybody advice of sat tv and wifi? Who are the best providers and do I need a NIE number first before I can get them installed?

Many Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Movistar is probably the best bet for wifi and telephone. You won't get UK TV channels via satellite any more though - you'll need to get them through the internet via IPTV or similar. There are lots of threads here about that, if you do a search.

Yes, you will need an NIE. But you'll need that anyway once you're living in Spain!


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

Presumably the TV options are the same as in Gib?


----------



## kdswhitfield (Nov 9, 2011)

ddrysdale99 said:


> Presumably the TV options are the same as in Gib?


No they are not, but hearing different things. Have to remember that most flats in gib have a communal sat dish, they don't in Spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Can you use BBC iPlayer in Gib, without having to hide your location?

In Spain we are not allowed to use it because of "territorial restrictions".


----------



## kdswhitfield (Nov 9, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Can you use BBC iPlayer in Gib, without having to hide your location?
> 
> In Spain we are not allowed to use it because of "territorial restrictions".


We could until last week watch it with no problems, BBC have stopped it now because we don't pay a tv license.


----------

